# Beaut. Flat Coated Ret.-Chauncey, Ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

Please take a look at the dogs here. 
Athens County Dog Shelter 

This shelter is in Chauncey, OH and they have some really nice looking dogs. Most are urgent so time is precious. 


Fella-Flat Coated Retriever X-Black and shiny with longer hair. Very handsome dog. 
Fella - A BEAUTY
Breed: Flat-coated Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
ID: Pen 4 
From: Athens County Dog Shelter 
Email the adoption organization

Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image above to see the largest available image. All About Fella - A BEAUTY
Fella is an awesome dog. Very striking in appearance and friendly. Super disposition but a little on the thin side. 

My Contact InfoAthens County Dog Shelter 
Chauncey, OH

Phone: 740-593-5415
Email: [email protected] 
« previous return to pet list next » Please Register on Petfinder
Sign up for our monthly newsletter and get: 

Three free doses of FRONTLINE ® 
Fun tips 
Animal welfare updates 
Special offers from Petfinder partners. 
Plus, when you Sign up it shows our sponsors you applaud their support of homeless pets.

®Frontline is a registered trademark of Merial. ©2007 Merial Limited, Duluth, GA. All rights reserved. FLE-7-PROPETFPROMO 
Pet Tips


**I e-mld. [email protected] FCRA


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a handsome guy. I hope there is a rescue up there that can take him. Wish I was closer to him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If the dog is truly a Flat-Coat, contact the National Org.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I e-mld.*

I e-mld. FCRA, [email protected]

Let me know if this is correct?

Isn't he beautiful?

My e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, that's the address I have used. When emailing them it's helpful to mention not knowing if the dog is a Flat Coat or not. I've had some dealings with one person there is she's been wonderful. They get lots of email regarding dogs people and shelters believe to be Flatties and they're not, but I always mention that I would hate to ignore a dog in need if it is a Flat Coat and they might be able to help. I'm sure they're overwhelmed as everyone else is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very Sad.*

Fella, Flat Coat Ret.-Beautiful, needs rescue.

Please help him!!

:no::no::no::no:

**I just edited this msg. Looked at wrong shelter and that he didn't make it, but he is STILL ON THEIR SITE!!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

He is still on that site...he sure is beautyful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I made a mistake-Fella is still alive..*

Please can someone save him!!!

I was looking at wrong shelter and thought he was pts.

Please can someone save????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella*

Maple Manse answered me.

I tried to call shelter to see if Fella is still there but 740-539-5415 was a fax number.

Called dir. asst. They only had a listing for Athens in Lawrencevile or Bridgeport. Called that number there was no answer.

If anyone knows this shelter and how to reach them, pls. call to see if Fella is still there and needs rescue.

I did e-mail them-no answer.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

Google the "white pages" and find the direct number. Or, you can google the shelter?

Is this the right place? I can't call. Please give this a try. This is the humane society. Maybe they have a number. Ugh..
*Contact information*

Athens County Humane Society
PO Box 765
Athens, OH 45701

phone: 740.592.6047
email: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Kimm.*

Thanks Kimm:

I will try that number-probably not open until Monday!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope someone can get to Fella in time..*

Maplemanse asked me to contact the shelter and find out if Fella was still in need of rescue. I rcvd. this msg. from them and have e-mailed her again.

I really hope SOMEONE can SAVE him in Time!!


From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, July 23, 2007 4:08 PM
To: VanSwearingen, Karen
Subject: Re: Fella-Flat Coated Retriever-Pen 4.



*Fella is still in need of rescue. Our phone number is correct 740-593-5415*


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have re-sent a request to the Flat-Coat Society


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Bluegrass Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Kentucky, Ohio)
*Contact:*
Laura Miller
513.863.0144
[email protected]

Karen, did Maple say they would rescue him? If he's a Flat-Coat and they know he is there, I can't imagine them NOT picking him up. I've been in contact with someone who is involved with the Society and they are very protective of the breed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

Kimm:

Maple didn't say for sure yes or no. She told me he was unavail. on Petfinder and I should call to find out if he is still there.

I e-mld. shelter and they said he is still in need of rescue. Can you pls. contact your contact also. Fella's time is probably very short and since [email protected] has not replied again, I don't think she is going to help him!

Thanks!

Karen


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm:
> 
> Maple didn't say for sure yes or no. She told me he was unavail. on Petfinder and I should call to find out if he is still there.
> 
> ...


Karen, the person I know of is part of the same group. Once one member knows about a Flattie, they all know. Her name is on the same page you found Maple's.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is Someone close to Athens Shelter-Chauncey, OH 45719*

Kimm: Thanks for letting me know your contact is part of same group.

Is someone close to this shelter and can go and see Fella and see if he is a flat coat.

Maplemanse has court today and another Lady had back surgery and cannot drive there.

Here is the e-mail I got this a.m.
This shelter is about 3 to 4 hours from me. Maybe one of you in Columbus is closer to ID the dog?? Or Dee...I'm not sure how close you are??

I don't believe he's a FCR from the photos and it looks like the shelter is "out" in a rural area, which makes it even less likely. But its hard to say for sure, and he's probably a sweetie, regardless; so if we can check him out...

Laura

Athens County is where Ohio University is in case someone knows of a student there this summer that is familiar with flat-coats.



Susan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How does one know if a dog is a Flat-Coat? I could never "go see" and then walk away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I am like you- I know if I were to go into a shelter, I would have to take him home, Pure Bred or not!!!!::no::no::no::no:

With all due respect to the rescues, I wonder what the PERCENTAGE of dogs that are in shelters about to die are PURE BRED Golden Retrievers or Pure Bred Flat Coated Retrievers.:no::no::no::no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in CT, so I can go...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I own a Flattie and this boy looks alot like one. 
I hope someone out there in Ohio can get this boy? 
I have family in the Columbus area but they do NOT 
know a flattie from a lab, not dog savvy folks, 
sorry I can't help with that.
Keep us posted on if a rescue gets him?
Prayers coming his way!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed Laura just in case she's not the person who is laid up and hasn't been contacted. I can't imagine that she hasn't been contacted already, but I gave it a shot anyway.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm a little confused. Why does the dog have to be deemed a "flat coat" in order to warrant any action by the rescue?After all it won't be going in the confirmation ring I don't think.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I'm a little confused. Why does the dog have to be deemed a "flat coat" in order to warrant any action by the rescue?After all it won't be going in the confirmation ring I don't think.


 
The Flat Coat Society Org. wants to stay with the breed...

I agree, why should they only stick to the breed, they should help all flatties mixes as well...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> The Flat Coat Society Org. wants to stay with the breed...
> 
> I agree, why should they only stick to the breed, they should help all flatties mixes as well...


I think they do help mixes sometimes. The problem is, most times the dogs aren't Flattie mixes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I got this msg. from Laura Miller today.*

Linda, [email protected]
Are you close to this shelter??
Laura

Does that mean Laura can't go?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor, Fella, Is Out of Luck..*

Received this e-mail from Jackie-Maple Manse:

I have looked at the pictures. he does have white on the chest. I don't think he is a FCR. Unless some one can go and see him we are out of gas.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea Karen. I don't know any contacts in Ohio. I'm sure someone else does, but other than contacting the people we already have...

I'm having Outlook email issues and I'm having to use web mail. It's frustrating...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm.*

Kimm:

Sorry you're having outlook problems.

Leslie, [email protected],said she would normally go but can't take time from work is going out of town Friday.

She feels sorry for Fella.

So do I. 

Just because he might be a mix, nobody wants him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If I lived closer...he's a beautiful boy from his photos. Too many beautiful, wonderful dogs are put down. I hate it...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

[*B]Kimm..

If it wouldn't cause a divorce, I would adopt him!

I don't get the HAS TO BE A PURE BRED Mentality!!
We went to Golden Ret. Rescue in IL, to adopt Smooch, but
I would have adopted her whether she was a mix or a purebred.
I think there are may people that go to breed rescues to adopt that feel the same!
Anyway, I have him posted also on Lab Ret. Forum and one of the women suggested I try tthe GOlden Ret. Rescues and Lab Rescues for him, too,
because he could be a GR/Lab Mix, or a Flat Coat. Ret. Mix.*

I have e-mld. all GR and Lab Rescues in Ohio and also one in KY!![/B]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

I think the FC is concerned he's not a FC at all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Could be Great News..*

Just rcvd. an e-mail from a rescue I emld in Cinci.
From Candy Hundley:
If you can find someone willing to drive him to Cincinnati, I will take him into our rescue and board him at our vet until I can find a foster home. I need to know if he's good with other dogs and any background on where he came from, etc. Also will need copies of any vet work they may have done.

** I immed. e-mld. the shelter to ask if they could drive him and answer her quests. I am praying.

It seems to be only a little over 2 hr. from Chauncey to Cinci.

Please pray for Fella!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

emailed 5 Ohio rescues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve-Thank You.*

Thank you, Steve.

Candy from Hart Rescue in Cinci said they would take fella into their rescue if someone could drive him from the shelter in Chauncey to their vet in Cinci.

Can't find anyone. 

Does anyone know anyone?

I would pay for their gas..


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> [*B]Kimm..*
> 
> *If it wouldn't cause a divorce, I would adopt him!*
> 
> ...


For some groups they have to limit to purebreds because mixes can sometimes have very non-Golden temperaments and also because there is just a limit to what each rescue can do. It's very hard to draw that line, but most groups have no choice.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

Post the need for transport on the Petfinder forum?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and everyone..*

*Now I know what they mean when they say go to any length!!*
I e-mld. everyone Flat Coat Ret., Golden Ret. Rescue, Lab Ret. Rescue, Humane Society and Mixed Breed Rescue in Ohio, and a wonderful rescue in Cinci has stepped up for Fella.

Since she and i couldn't find a volunteer drive, and we tried, *we hired a paid driver and Fella will be picked up tomorrow morning to start his new life in *rescue and a foster home AND THEN his furever home!!!

Thank you all for CARING!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow--thats such an unbelievable thing you have done. It is we that THANK YOU for caring. Bless You.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful news Karen! Had it not been for Donna who asked, and Linda, Hooch and Lil the drivers, GB never would have gotten to his rescue.

Thank you...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The chances the dog is actually a FCR are virtually zero, just like the chances of a Whippet being in a shelter. It CAN happen, but not usually. While nobody thinks a mix doesn't deserve love, people who want to adopt a FCR understandable want a FCR specifically, or else they'd have already gone and adopted a mix. Therefore, placing mixed breeds is no easy task if one is a purebred rescue. All one's contacts and adopters want a dog of that breed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome Home, Chauncey!11*

Candy took Fella, now named Chauncey, to her vet today to be neutered and vetted. She said he is a wonderful boy, has soulful eyes, about 3 yrs. old, good with kids and other dogs, doesn't know about cats yet.

She said Chauncey really needs a bath. Chauncey will go to a foster home and will be up for adoption through HART rescue in Cincinnati, Ohio!! 
Hart Mission
Candy said he has very "soulful" eyes!!
Chauncey was fixed today, Friday, July 27, and he is HW Negative!


Watch for him. He sounds like a keeper and I am so happy we could save him.
He is definitely worth every penny of the $100 we paid to a transporter!!!

Welcome home, Chauncey!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Candy took Fella, now named Chauncey, to her vet today to be neutered and vetted. She said he is a wonderful boy, has soulful eyes, about 3 yrs. old, good with kids and other dogs, doesn't know about cats yet.
> 
> She said he really needs a bath. Chauncey will go to a foster home and will be up for adoption through HART rescue in Cincinnati, Ohio!!
> 
> ...


Glad you could save him. He was one lucky boy and I am sure he will give someone lots of love and be a good dog for some lucky family. Great job.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

HOORAY! GREAT JOB all saving this guy!


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Well Done all of you. What a wonderfull thing you have done. It brought tears to my eyes that this boy is now going to a foster home, he looks such a sweetie. What goes around comes around, so you have a lot of good coming your way!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy and Exciting news for Chauncey!!!*

Got this e-mail today from Candy, the lady from Hart Rescue, that rescued Chauncey!!!

*Chauncey is going to a foster home tonight and has a potential adopter driving from another state next week. The potential adopter's sister in law lives here in Cincy and is one of our volunteers!

Here is a pic of Chauncey in my Car.*


Let's all cross paws that Chauncey's foster home and his potential adopters fall in love with him!!

What a BEAUTIFUL BOY!!!!!!:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I hope that the family falls in love with him and takes him home to love him furever.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a wonderful story, so many people out to help, it is very heartwarming.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chauncey Got Adopted!!!*

Just e-mailed HART Rescue in Cinci, that saved Chauncey-he was living with his foster Mom and he got adopted Last Week!!

I could DANCE at work!!

Miracles do Happen!!

Thank you, God!!!!:slapcry::hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

It looks like he's been rescued - he's gone from the site! I hope this means a "happy story".


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Tears as I am reading this. Now someone go get Biscuit in Ashtabula Ohio animal protection. He is on petfinder and is just too precious. I am trying to find out his story from them so that I can plead my case to my husband. Hali needs a boyfriend.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Tears as I am reading this. Now someone go get Biscuit in Ashtabula Ohio animal protection. He is on petfinder and is just too precious. I am trying to find out his story from them so that I can plead my case to my husband. Hali needs a boyfriend.:crossfing


I'm hoping I see a post that says, "I'm going to get Biscuit!" Biscuit is a very good looking Golden!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Biscuit*

Biscuit needs to be adopted.

I e-mailed them to try to find out info, too, maybe they were closed already.

He is REALLY Beautiful.

*Hali's Mom: Are you close enough to go see him, or can someone go see him for you?*


----------

